# كيف تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا....



## المهندس المسلم. (10 فبراير 2006)

أحببت أن أبدأ أول مشاركاتي في هذا القسم الجديد الرائع بتلك المقدمه والتي تحمل الكثير من النصائح والحلول للمهندسين حتى يصبحوا أكفاء في حياتهم الهندسيه.

نعاني كثيرا في بداية عملنا كمهندسين وذلك لقلة تقدير الفنيين لنا ولقلة احتفاء المهندسين القدامى بنا , والسؤال الذي يدور بذهننا دائما :

لماذايعتبرنا الناس - قبل أن يجربونا - مهندسين شهادات فقط ؟

1- إن من أهم أسباب إنخفاض مستوي المهندسين هوعدم الاستفادة من الحصص العملية لكثره عدد الطلاب وقلة الأدوات والأجهزة مما أثر كثيرا في كفاءة المهندسين العملية .
2- وجود فجوة كبيرة بين ما يدرسة الطلاب وبين ما يجدونة في ميدان العمل . 
3- غير المتخصصين كالأقارب والجيران يأملون في طالب كلية الهندسة الإليكترونية أن يكون علي علم بصيانة الأجهزة المختلفة مثل الراديو والتليفزيون وبرمجة وتركيب الدش وأن يكون ماهرا في إستخدام الكمبيوتر وصيانتة ولا يعلمون أن هذة الموضوعات لا تدرس تفصيليا في الكلية , فكل ماندرسة هو مجموعة من المعادلات والقوانين ونادرا ما تجد مادة نستفيد منها في حياتنا العملية. 
4- عدم توافر الأمكانيات للطلبة للإطلاع والتدريب علي الأجهزة عن طريق الدورات المختلفة .
والآن بعد أن إستعرضنا هذة المشاكل التي تواجهنا تعالوا لنقترح كيف نكون مهندسون حقيقيون .

الحس الهندسي​
◄ مازلت أتذكر مقولة أحد الدكاترة الذي أفتخر بأني كنت تلميذه حين قال " لا ينفع مهندس ليس عنده حس هندسي " .
◄الحس الهندسي : هو كيفيه تحويل مشكله ما إلى مسألة حسابية يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا , وأن تمتلك حسن تقدير وحسن تصرف في الظروف 
المختلفة , وأن تكون عينك وأذنك مدربة علي إلتقاط ما هو غير مألوف فمثلا : إذا كان عندك حس هندسي تستطيع أذنك أن تميز صوتProcessor أو صوت Hard disk عند تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر.

ما هي وظيفتك كمهندس ؟  

إن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمهندس هي حل مشاكل الناس الفنيه في تخصصه وهذا لا يأتي إلا بتكامل الفكر والأدوات. 
أما الفكر: فهو الأسلوب الهندسي أو الطرق الهندسية ( الذي يعتمد على الخبره الهندسية من قياس عملي و تحليلي ) في جمع البيانات الهندسية اللازمة لحل المشكلة
والأدوات: وهى 1- المعلومات التطبيقية ( مواصفات - معادلات ) 2-الوسائل الاقتصادية (في المال والوقت ) 3- أدوات القياس اللازمة للعمل.
وهذه الأشياء ( الفكر والأدوات ) تعتبر البنية الأساسية للمهندس وعن طريق هذه البنية الأساسية ومع توفيق الله أولا يستطيع المهندس أن يترجم الهندسة إلى تصميمات وأعمال يستفيد منها الناس وان لم يستكمل المهندس هذه البنية الأساسية فيجب أن يبحث عنها ليستكملها إذاً الأسلوب الهندسي الصحيح هو التأكد أولا من المشكلة ثم جمع بيانات وقياسات عنها ومنها ( باستخدام أدوات وطرق فنيه ) ثم تسجيلها ثم 
تبدأ في معالجة المشكلة هندسيا ( بعد حصر المشكلة في منطقه ضيقة ) وتتحرى أن يكون الحل من لمشكله قليل التكلفة ويعطى خدمه مناسبة لمده كافية.

مشاكل غير هندسية لابد منها:

في أثناء تأديتك لعملك كمهندس ستقابل بعض المشاكل الغير هندسية تحتاج منك لمعالجه مثل المشاكل الروتينية في الإدارة التي تعمل معها أو بعض المشاكل مع بعض الفنين أو الغير متخصصين أو التعامل مع إدارات ليست على المستوى الفني المناسب أو المستوى الإداري المناسب أو التعامل مع الزبائن ومعالجه هذه المشاكل تحتاج منك الثبات على(1) تقيمك لمشاكل العمل. (2) وادآءك الفني. (3) الاستمرار في العمل .

ولكن هذه لا يكفي فالأمر يحتاج إلى سياسة للأمور وتكتسب هذه السياسة من استشارة المهندسين الكبار في التخصص وأهل الخبرة في نفس المجال والزملاء المتزنين ولذا داوم باستمرار على تحسين علاقتك بالإدارات العليا وتوسيع دائرة اتصالاتك واستعن بالله دائما وكن صاحب أخلاق طيبة وتحترم الناس ( ولو اختلفت معهم ) يحبك الناس ويعاونوك.

بقيت نقطة هامة يجب الاتنساها إلا وهى إلا تظن انك ممكن أن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل وفيه مشاكل كثيرة غير هندسية ويحتاج إلى كياسة وصبر باستمرار.

التخصص​
وهناك بعض النصائح لكى تكتسب خبرات جديده باستمرار في تخصصك وهى:

1-حاول باستمرار الاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره في تخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة .
2- حاول التعرف على الخبرات الهندسيه الكبيره فى تخصصك (مهندسين - فنيين قدامى - دكاتره فى التخصص ) وداوم على استشارتهم وزيارتهم باستمرار وكذلك نقابه المهندسين وتابع نشاطاتها (انما العلم بالتعلم ومن اهل الخبرة ) .
3- داوم على زيارة المشاريع المنفذة في تخصصك كلما امكن و كذلك زيارة مراكز البحث العلمي (عن طريقه الاصدقاء ) و مراكز براءة الاختراعات للتعرف على التقدم المهندس في التخصص.
4- ضروره متابعه سوق المعدات المحلي و الورش ( انواع - اسعار ) المتصلة بتخصصك و ضرورة معرفه أسعار السلع الهندسية وقيم الخدمات الهندسية. 
5- ضروره اتقان لغه اجنبيه تساعدك على الاطلاع المستمر على الكتالوجات والنشرات الخاصه بالشركات الاجنبيه.
6- تابع باستمرار المجلات الهندسيه المتصله بتخصصك.
7- كن على صله بالشركات المعروفه محليا وخارجيا ( ان امكن) في تخصصك وكون علاقات وصلات معهم 
8- تابع باستمرار الكتب في تخصصك وليكن لك كتاب واحد كل سنه تنتهي منه واحتفظ بالمراجع في تخصصك لانها تنفع جدا عند الاحتياج .
9- واخيرا داوم على تسجيل المعلومات والرسومات التى ترسمها والتى تحصل عليها اثناء عملك وقم بحفظها بطريقه منظمه ولا تكسل ابدا في حفظها وتسجيلها وستعرف قيمه ذلك اذا داومت على جمع المعلومات الهندسيه لسنوات عده.

كيف تثبت وجودك كمهندس؟  

اول شئ يجب ان تراعية لكى يحترمك الناس ان تكون ذو خلق وان يكون مظهرك يدل على مهنتك وبالاخص في اثناء العمل فيكون لك لباس خاص بالعمل يراعى ظروف البيئه للمكان ويحقق مبادءي السلامه مع احتفاظك بأدوات القياس الرئيسيه معك في تحركك لاستخدامها في الواقع ودائما تتحلى بالصدق والامانه والكياسه في التعامل مع الكبير والصغير فيحترمك الناس ولا تهين احد ولكن عرف بخطأه بعد التأكد من ذلك وصحح له تصرفه (بينك وبينه ان امكن) وكن دائما ناصحا امين للجميع واياك والاختلاف مع المهندسين الاخرين امام الناس فانه يشمت الناس فيك وفيهم ولا تمن على الناس بقدراتك فهذة اهم اسباب انقلاب الناس عليك وكرهم لك.

اما من ناحيه العمل فيجب ان تكون صاحب تخصص ويجب ان تستعين بالفنى المناسب الذى ينفذ لك ما تريد حسب الرسم والمواصفات المطلوبه ويجب ان تعرف تقيس عمله خطوه بخطوه حتى تتم الخطوات التنفيذيه بالطريق الموجوده فتاتى باذن الله بالنتيجه المرجوه للعمل ويجب ان تراعي موضوع القراءه باستمرار في تخصصك وتراقب الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخصصك وتقارنها بما وصل اليه مجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه 
مهل ميكنم الاستفاده من هذه الاتجاهات الجديده في مجتمعك هذا بدون الاضرار بقواعده ( من دين وعادات وتقاليد وبيئه واقتصاد ) ومن أهم الأشياء فى أدائك للعمل هو:

أن تقسم العمل الذى تود أن تقوم به هندسيا الى هدف واضح للعمل (تصميم-دراسه -مشكله -صيانه معده ...وهكذا )ثم تجمع المعلومات الفنيه الاوليه من العمل نفسه بقياسات واقعيه وبمعلومات دقيقه فيخرج عندك صوره دقيقه عن المشكله ثم تحدد خطوات حلها ( بعد مقارنه الطرق المختلفه للحل ).
كل خطوه تدرسها منفصله وهكذا حتى تصل بنظام الى الحل الأمثل وأما اذا كنت فى هيئه أو مصنع او اداره فان فهمك لحقيقه المطلوب منك كمهندس فى هذه الوظيفه فى هذا المصنع أوالأداره واتباعك لسياسه ثابته فى التعامل مع الناس وفهم الظاهر منهم والباطن وأجعل دائما سياستك ( والتى جربناها ووجدناها ناجحه ) كالآتى :

1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات).
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .
3- أكتسب خبره بتكتم وساعد الجميع قدر الامكان ولا تعاد أحدا فإن الذى يكيد لك يقع كيده فى نحره باذن الله.  

الصراع في العمل​
اعلم أن أهم مشاكل العاملين فى الادارات والهيئات والمصانع والمشروعات هى الصراع المستمر ويأتى هذا الصراع عاده من اختلاف أهداف الناس فهذا يريد منصب المدير وهذا يريد علاوه سريعه (بدون أستحقاق ) وهذا يريد بدل سفر ( بدون أستحقاق )وهذا يريد ان لا تنجح فى عملك وهذا يريدأن تفشل وينجح هو وهذا يتبع فلان وشلته فيأخذ ترقيه وهذا له واسطه وسيرسل فى بعثه وهو لا يستحقها وهكذا ...وذلك لأن النفوس نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ماهم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟  

الحقيقه أنه اذا اتضح هدفك وارتبط بالله باستمرار فإنك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفك باستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيه قياده الفنيين والعمال .ومطلوب منك أن تفهم حقيقه وظيفتك (هل مطلوب ان تعمل كمهندس أم المطلوب شىء آخر ) ومطلوب منك أن تفهم ظاهر الناس وباطنهم وأن تعرف كيف تتعامل معهم ومع ارتباطك بالله باستمرار ووضوح هدفك ستمر ان شاء الله من كل هذه المشاكل . فهل أدركت هذه النقطه ؟

كيف تدير عملك​
أعلم أيها المهندس أن الأعمال الهندسيه لا تتم الا بوجود فريق هندسي متكامل وبدون هذا الفريق لايمكن ان يتم عمل هندسي متكامل ويكون موقعك في هذا الفريق هو الإعداد المتكامل للأعمال (من رسومات - وقياسات - وجمع معلومات - ودراسات ) ومن ثم الإشراف على التنفيذ هذه الأعمال الهندسيه بواسطة الفريق فلا تخالف السنن وتنتقص من فريقك (أو تلغيه) وأسس عملك على أسس تتم وتوفق إن شاء الله .

كيف تتعامل مع فريق العمل​
أخى المهندس ان التعامل مع الفنيين والعمال يحتاج أن تحترمهم وتعطيهم حقوقهم قدر الإمكان ( وبحدود معينه ) فيحترموك ويطيعوك ولا تبين أخطائهم للناس فيكرهوك ولاتخف منهم فانهم لن يؤدوا عملا جيدا بدونك ( طالما أنك عادلا متقنا لعملك ) ولا تغفل عن متابعه أعمالهم ومراجعه قياستهم فى كل وقت ولاتقبل "تمام يافندم " الا بعد المراجعه الدقيقه وكافئهم على حسن أعمالهم ولاتؤنبهم كثيرا على أخطائهم ولكن سجلها لهم بينك وبينهم ولاتتركهم يؤخروك عن تسليم الاعمال فى ميعادها واضطرهم الى ذلك أو إستبدلهم أن عطلوك عمدا عن أداء عملك فى الوقت المناسب واستعن بالله ولا تعجز والله معك 
بعض النصائح الضرورية : 

1- لا تقم بعملين في وقت واحد فتفقد التذكير على الاثنين.
2- لا ترهق نفسك لان الأعمال الهندسية تحتاج لإنسان مرتب ذهنيا وليس مرهق ذهنيا وعضليا واذا أرهقت فلا تستمر في العمل حتى تستريح ذهنيا وعضليا.
3- لا تتردد في إعادة عمل لا يوافق الشروط والمواصفات فان من الناس إذا أخطأت يجعلك تعيد العمل مرة أخري .
4- لا تستهين بملاحظات الناس.
5- لا تطلع الناس (غير فريقك) على تفاصيل عملك إلا في الضرورة .
6 تعلم الإصرار على الأصول التي ذكرناها حتى تقوم بأعمال هندسية حقيقية.
7- باستمرار استعن بكراس أو كشكول لتدون فية ملاحظاتك حتى تضبط أعمالك.
8- كن مع الله يكن معك .
أتمني أن أكون قد قدمت لكم ما يفيد.


----------



## تقوى الله (10 فبراير 2006)

*شكر واجب و تقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اخي الكريم eng_mohamed_sameh ...
جزاك الله خيرا" ، انها لمقالة رائعة حقا" ، و أعجبتي جدا" هذه المقولة الرائعة التي تعلمنا الصبر كما ذكرت 
بقيت نقطة هامة يجب الاتنساها إلا وهى إلا تظن انك ممكن أن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل وفيه مشاكل كثيرة غير هندسية ويحتاج إلى كياسة وصبر باستمرار.

حيث اننا نتعلم والحمد لله الكثير ، ونبذل جهدا" كبيرا" ، ولكن مع ذلك نشعر عندما ننظر لحقيقة المجال وواقعه ، اننا لازلنا نتعلم ألف باء ، و لكن يجب علينا الاخذ في الاعتبار ، ان المهندس الناجح هو الذي يتعلم جيدا" في اقصر وقت ممكن ، ويبدأ بتنفيذه عملي ، ويفضل ان يكون هذا التعليم في فترة الدراسة الجامعية بعد تحديد هدفه ، حتي لا يتخرج لا يعلم اي شيء عن مجاله .
1- إن من أهم أسباب إنخفاض مستوي المهندسين هوعدم الاستفادة من الحصص العملية لكثره عدد الطلاب وقلة الأدوات والأجهزة مما أثر كثيرا في كفاءة المهندسين العملية .
2- وجود فجوة كبيرة بين ما يدرسة الطلاب وبين ما يجدونة في ميدان العمل . 

و اخيرا" ، وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه .
- كن مع الله يكن معك .

 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

أختكم في الله 
N.C​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 فبراير 2006)

*حقاً نصائح غالية!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أخي محمد سامح, جزاك الله كل خير على ما أمتعتنا به حقاً من هذا الموضوع, الذي فعلاً يعمل على توضيح لواقع, وكيفية تفاديه, وعلى ما تفضلت به من نصائح غالية, والتي أعتبرها ذات قيمة عالية لكل من أراد لنفسه التميز الحقيقي في إطار "المهندس المسلم", ثانياً أعجبني جداً كلمة دائماً هي أساس خراب أي نظام في العالم

"تمام يافندم "

كما أعجبتي نصيحة غالية عليّ وهي
 لا تتردد في إعادة عمل لا يوافق الشروط والمواصفات فان من الناس إذا أخطأت يجعلك تعيد العمل مرة أخري

وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 فبراير 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي محمد سامح جزااااااااااك الله خيرااا علي المعلومات والنصائح الغالية
موضوعك بجد امتعني وربنا يكرمك ياارب ويجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.
الموضوع كلو جميل وتستحق الشكر والتقدير


كما أعجبتي نصيحة غالية وهي
1-حاول باستمرار الاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره في تخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة
ودي نقطة مهمة جدااااااااااا
واضحكتني كثيراااا (تمام يافندم )


----------



## جمعة (20 فبراير 2006)

أشكرك أخى الكريم


----------



## hossin (5 مارس 2006)

الموضوع جيدا رائع وشكرا


----------



## مهموم اليمن (10 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى العزيز/ محمد سامح
جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا على هذه النصائح الغالية جدا والتى توزن حقا بالذهب وااعلم اخى -محمد - بانى عندما تخرجت من هذا التخصص وتوظفت وانتقلت الى الحياه العملية فى تخصص الهندسة الطبية شعرت بانى صفر 
وخجلت من نفسى ولكن بالممارسة والكفاح والصبر وحفظ اللة تعالى نصل الى اهدافنا
بقى لى ان اذكر بالآية الاخيرة من سورة الكهف ( قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربى لنفد البحر قبل ان تنفد كلمات ربى ولو جئنا بمثله مددا) صدق الله العظيم
م/ عبد اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## تويكس (15 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز: محمد سامح
بصراحه الموضوع ابدااااااااااع بس ما اعرف مدي اهميه هذي النقطتين في الحياه الوضيفيه
1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات).
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .

بس انشالله راح اطبقهم و انشالله خير


----------



## تويكس (15 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز: محمد سامح
بصراحه الموضوع ابدااااااااااع بس ما اعرف مدي اهميه هذي النقطتين في الحياه الوضيفيه
1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات).
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .

بس انشالله راح اطبقهم و انشالله خير


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 مارس 2006)

انت على حق ايها الاخ العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## حسن الياسري (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الفاضل مبارك جهدكم ...اطابقك الرأي ...أرجو من الله أن يسدد خطاكم في البناء والأعمار ورفعة سمعة المهندس المخلص لعقيدته ومبادئه..
أخوكم المهندس حسن الياسري / العراق / محافظة الديوانية


----------



## eng/dream (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جدا على النصيحة يا اخى..........بالرغم من صعوبة تنفيذها كاملة

سلام


----------



## tweety1985 (21 أبريل 2006)

جزاااااااك الله خيرا ادعو الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
اريد ان اسال عن اماكن التدريب فى القاهرة فى الاجهزة الطبية ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمد العصا (21 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هالمقالة الرائعه والمفيدة


----------



## eng/dream (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
مهندس تويتى يوجد العديد من المستشفيات التى تسمح بالتدريب وايضا بعض الشركات
انا حضرت تدريب فى القصر العينى الفرنسى الجديد ومعهد الاورام وايضا مستشفى دار الفؤاد
لكن التدريب يحتاج تنسيق مع الكلية اولا عادة
وشكرا
اختك

sh.s


----------



## طالبة (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي على هذة المقالة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## thamer (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
و ألـــــــــــــف شــــكـــــر لـــــــــك


----------



## shaimaa_sherif (27 أبريل 2006)

رائعة المقالة ....... الف الف شكر .........


----------



## اهم اهم (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكركم على هذه المعلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اهم اهم (30 أبريل 2006)

اود ان اسأل هل توجد علاقة بين الهندسة الطبية والهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## اهم اهم (30 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ألأخوة الأعضاء.

تحية طيبة .

أضافة بسيطة الى ما طرحه زميلنا المشرف محمد سامح 

ان نكون ديناميكيين ورائدين في مجال عملنا ونواكب التطور لزيادة خبرتنا لنضعها بين ايدي مهندسينا . 


البغدادي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يجب أن يكون المهندس صاحب جرأة في العمل و أن لا يكون متردد خائف


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الجليل على هذه النصائح 

وننتظر منكم المزيد

تحياتي


----------



## هندسة طبية (14 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق وحلو جدا واتمنى من الجميع يستفيد منه


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

شكر على هذة المعلمات الجميلة والقيمة وبارك الله لك


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## نبيل الجبري (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذة المقدمة التي لا غنى عنة اتمناء ان نتواصل معك للاستفادة اكثر


----------



## مهندس المدينة المن (16 مارس 2007)

السسسسسسسسسسسلام 
يا محترم كان من المفترض أن تشير إلى أن المقالة منقولة 
أم تشير إلى المصدر على الأقل


----------



## انجينيراحمد (16 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا يا اخى سامح لو قعدت اقول لك شكرا لغايه لما تفتح ما هتكفى 
انا لسه مخلص اعدادى و كنت محتار بين الاقسام بس بع اللى انا شفتهدا ما يكفينى الاان اقول لك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيفين (17 يوليو 2008)

جزااك الله خيراا علي النصائح الغالية........


----------



## فواز المهيدي (17 يوليو 2008)

كــــــــلام جـــــــــــميل اخـــــي الكـــريم ،،

يعــطيك الفــ الفــ عــــــــــافـــــيــهــ

تقـــــــبل خــــالص الـــــــــود والأحـــــــتراام


----------



## انجينيراحمد (18 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الف شكر على الموضوع الهايل دا و انا متاكد ان كل واحد لازم يتبعه بس انا كان عندى استفسار 
لو ممكن انك تعرف تقول فيه رايك او تساعدنى فيه انا هاكون ممتن ليك جدا 
ادخل على موضوع استفسار لكل المهندسين و شوف ايه رايك و ايه نصيحتك لى لو لكل اللى زىى


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

والله معلومات صائبة ورائعة


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا المهندس المسلم
مشكور على هذا الكلام الذي كله حكم و مواعض


----------



## زاد أحمد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على النصائح القيمة , مفيدة جدا لكل مهندس


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذه النصائح الغاليه


----------



## المهندسه زوله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع...جزاك الله الف خير على هذه النصائح المهمه
وفعلا اهم ما نحتاج اليه لنكون اكفاء الحس الهندسي والسعي وراء اكتساب الخبره والافضل ان يكون بتكتم كما تفضلت...


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المواضيع


----------



## طارق فقها (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي 
والله إنه موضوع رائع نحن بحاجة لأمثالك في أسرتنا الهندسية

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

.............................................................................


----------



## BioMaN (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مقالة رائعه ومفيدة


----------



## فداء (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على النصائح الهامة التي لا تكتب الا من انسان هدفه خلق التواصل بين النجاح والتوكل على الله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فداء (5 يناير 2010)

كن مع الله يكن معك 
نصيحة توزن بماء الذهب جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------

